# Summer Trip



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey everyone! I have the opportunity to take a trip to Florida to surf fish. I haven't decided where I want to go, so I would love your guys' recommendations. I'm not quite sure what fish are in the Florida waters, but I would enjoy catching Pompano. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

More specifically, my biggest struggle is deciding where to go. I can go virtually anywhere in Florida, but I have never been there and have no knowledge of where I should go. Thanks for an advice!


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Other than fishing what else do you want in a vacation?


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

It will be a fishing trip so just that ! We'd prefer a hotel if possible to avoid renting


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Its a big state with many fisheries, for pure fishing I'd say the keys. Ocean or gulf. Offshore or in? Its all there


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok, I plan on staying strictly to surf and inshore.. Are there public beahches in the keys for surf fishing?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

We caught pompano off the Venice jetties. That was our hang out for years. You won't catch pompano all the time, but when they do show up, every one catches them using a Silly Willy Jig with a teaser. Spring is probably best time for pompano at the Venice South jetty, and fishing off the beaches with sand fleas or the jig.












]


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

You can also catch pompano fishing off the beaches in Venice FL. I lived there for 15 years, and fished there for about 25 years before we moved there. Pretty nice peaceful area. You also have Lemon Bay to wade, or go in boat. Good Luck!!


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

What are around in the summer? I'd enjoy catching jacks and pomps but not sure if they will be there...


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

All kinds of fish you can catch in the summer anywhere you go in FL. Figure out where in FL. you are going, then ask your questions.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

The plan is to go to West Palm Beach. Do you guys have any advice for us? We want to catch some pomps and jack crevalles. We will be bringing 3 9ft rods, a 12 ft ugly stik, and a 7 ft casting rod, as well as the casting net and sand flea rake. Any other suggestions for baits, time of year, rigs (I know about the river rig LOL), etc.?? Thanks! Tight Lines


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Got Fish? said:


> The plan is to go to West Palm Beach. Do you guys have any advice for us? We want to catch some pomps and jack crevalles. We will be bringing 3 9ft rods, a 12 ft ugly stik, and a 7 ft casting rod, as well as the casting net and sand flea rake. Any other suggestions for baits, time of year, rigs (I know about the river rig LOL), etc.?? Thanks! Tight Lines


Contact Juno Bait & Tackle. They are the most honest Tackle Shop I hae found, when it come to accurate reports and advice !

*http://www.junobait.com/*

Owner: Todd Mitchell
Manager: Eric Gates

Juno Bait
12770 US HWY 1
Juno Beach, Fl 33408

Phone (561) 694-2797

Website: www.junobait.com

Email: [email protected]

Hours:
Monday-Friday: 7:15AM-6PM
Saturday: 6AM-6PM
Sunday: 6AM-5PM
Holiday Hours may vary


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> Contact Juno Bait & Tackle. They are the most honest Tackle Shop I hae found, when it come to accurate reports and advice !
> 
> *http://www.junobait.com/*
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------

